# Correct Router Speed



## John Selwyn (Oct 20, 2011)

I am trying to make boxes out of Sapele using a lock mitre bit. Can anyone tell me the correct speed to use, particularly when routing across the grain. I am use stock milled to 10.5mm thick. Any help will be gratefully received.

Thanks

John Selwyn


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Typically the router will give you a speed of 1-10 and not actual rpm's. But even if yours gives you the rpm's it still would only be a guide. The best speed is the one that gives you the cleanest cut so you would have to test the cuts on some scrap wood. The only time I change my speed is if I am using a very large paneling bit or a very small straight bit. Other than that what ever speed sounds right and cuts right is where I leave it. There are recommendations given all over the internet but just use your ears and you should be fine.


----------



## John Selwyn (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks Art, I'll do some test runs.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

All my routers are one speed, and I have no idea what that speed is. But, depending on various results, I feed the wood at varying speeds. I mostly use 1/2" plywood, so my results will likely be different from you. With end grain, I take very light cuts, slowly; that usually produces good results for me.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

if youre routing across the grain, you must use a piece of scrap to push it through. If you just run the good wood across the end will splinter. Use any scrap wood tight to the finished piece and let the bit cut into the scrap fully before pulling away.
My table router is one speed and I havent had a problem with that yet. If I had a speed adjuster, i would run it at about 3 thirds full speed normally.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

MLCS reports speed at no more than 18,000RPM for that bit. If you have a good horsepower router, you could try slower but watch your feed rate. If it struggles, bring speed back up or slow your feed rate. If you start to get chatter or "bouncing" or rough cut on the piece, bring your speed back up...try to stay below that 18,000 though...

Some will recommend even slower...the slower you can run it and get good results, the better...good luck...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

There are some router bit speed charts on this page for a guide to start from. Then follow the other suggestions. https://ca.images.search.yahoo.com/...it+speed+chart&hspart=avg&hsimp=yhs-fh_lsonsw


----------

